# Best feel and durability on custom screen printed transfers



## sejohnson (May 18, 2013)

I have seen several recommendations for custom screen printed transfers but in your opinion who has the best quality (feel, soft hand and durability) regardless of price. I have used a couple of places for about 5 years but quality seems to be going down in all of them more on the side the side of QC and customer service. Any info that you have would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Arkelis (Jul 6, 2018)

Me myself i like pro world being the highest versatrans a close two and gulfside heat transfers third.As much as people talk down on F&M ive had nothing but good experiences with them one color program was excellent.Just order some sample packs and see whats best for you.


----------

